# behind the seat bottle cage that allows a saddlebag?



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

*cross post in Component forum*

Curious if there is a one-cage behind the seat bottle carrier that will allow my medium-sized saddle bag for ultras. I wouldn't be reaching behind to drink, I would strap it in tight and stop when I need it.

Anyone used this one?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RedRex said:


> *cross post in Component forum*
> 
> Curious if there is a one-cage behind the seat bottle carrier that will allow my medium-sized saddle bag for ultras. I wouldn't be reaching behind to drink, I would strap it in tight and stop when I need it.
> 
> Anyone used this one?


Why? Less aero than frame mounted bottle holders. Harder to get at while riding. Why do people use these things?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"Why do people use these things?" 

to carry three bottles

"Harder to get at while riding."

did you miss this part?.... " wouldn't be reaching behind to drink"

Ever ridden 210 miles at 95 degrees with limited aid before?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We use a third bottle under the down tube.

Works fine.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1025730#post1025730


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I recall some old bags that also had a pouch for a bottle, not sure if they are still made... I know Minoura makes some clamp-on and bolt-on cage mounts for handlebars, that could be another option... but looks like what you posted would work


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

" Minoura makes some clamp-on and bolt-on cage mounts for handlebars"

I have one of those on my fixie, but unfortunatly it interferes with my light.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*The launch*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Why do people use these things?


Bottle launcher. Keeps those unannounced wheel suckers at bay 

Seriously, I've never seen one of these that would actually hold on to a bottle if you hit a rough spot.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Bottle launcher. Keeps those unannounced wheel suckers at bay
> 
> Seriously, I've never seen one of these that would actually hold on to a bottle if you hit a rough spot.



I guess you missed the part about him "strapping it in tight"... assumingly with a velcro strap a la bottle batteries for lights


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

wheel suckers? 

i took care of them, put one of these on the back of my fixie, tired of all the Kit-Costumes latching on while doing intervals on the way home....


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

I know this is not what you asked, but why not try a camelback? I don't own one, but I would consider a different solution in an extreme situation such as you describe. 

I have an old bracket that holds two cages that would hold them out of the way of a saddle bag. I stopped using it because (as others have said) it launched my bottles when I hit bumpy roads. I never thought of just strapping them in. The one I have bolts to the seat rails similar to the one you pictured, but it serves as a mount for two standard cages.


----------



## gthcarolina (Feb 14, 2005)

*You can have mine.*

I have two such items. One is from Performance, the other is from Profile. I have to look in my junk box but I can get one or the other to you for a very reasonable price. I used to use them for triathlon then moved to jetstream then to camelback.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with Mr Wood -- why not just use a Camelbak? Seems like it would solve all of your problems.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*Profile Aqua Rack.*

Call Ripley's Believe it or not! I actually use an aqua rack with success! I like it because it slides up and down on the seatpost, giving flexibility to seat bag size. As the others have posted, it will launch regular size bottles! The secret is using larger bottles. I use quart size Gatorade sideline bottles in mine. They are a bit larger in diameter in do not launch. I've used them for a few years now with no successful launches.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tarwheel2 said:


> I agree with Mr Wood -- why not just use a Camelbak? Seems like it would solve all of your problems.



he doesn't want to drink while riding... camelbaks are hot... camelbaks are much more $$$... camelbaks put the weight much higher... camelbaks make you look like a dork... maybe he tried it and doesn't want to?


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

The "look like a dork" concept has no bearing here. 

I have two Camelbaks, used to use one while racing Ironman. I'm good for about 80 miles with one before my back starts to hurt. While riding ultras, I really don't want any weight on my back or in my jersey.

It was 90 degrees at Devil Mountain Double last weekend and a third bottle between aid would have been nice. The Quackcyclists put emergency water stops between aid stations as a result of the hot condtions.

Being around triathlon for 10 years or so, I'm aware of the launcher problem. I would go with a steel cage for sure to bend it up tight, and probably tether it with an elastic band. The general idea would be to leave the behind-the-seat bottle empty during stretches where aid stations are closer.


----------



## Mr Wood (Feb 23, 2006)

It looks to me that the item you pictured will work perfectly for your needs for the reasons you have stated.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I used an Xlab Saddlewing (see http://www.airointernational.com/saddlewingsystem.html) on a Cannondale Multisport tri-bike with a seat bag attached to the underside of the Xlab. It is designed to carry 2 bottles. Ejection of bottles was not a problem.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks all. 

I went with this one. This "three-bottle-method" is for The Terrible Two in June, which has experienced temps near 100 in recent years.

I'll loop a fat rubber band around the holder's horizontal arm and my bottle lip.\

Thanks a million...


----------

